# Fehler beim installieren von NFSU2



## Villarreal (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo.

Immer wenn ich NFSU2 (Original-CD) installieren will, kommt bei 7% ein Fehler und zwar die Streaml4rd.BUN Datei konnte nicht installiert werden.. 

Zu meinen PC Daten:

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate
Prozessor: AMD Phentom II X4 955 Processor 3,20 GHz
RAM: 4GB
Systemtyp: 64 Bit



Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Villarreal


----------



## Own3r (22. Juli 2010)

Versuche mal das Setup im Kompabilitätsmodus auszuführen. Stelle am besten auf Windows ME, denn dann hat NFSU2 bei mir unter Vista auch funktioniert (normalerweise funktioniert es unter Windows 7 ohne Probleme).


----------



## Wincenty (22. Juli 2010)

ich habe auch w7 64x nur halt pro auch den 955BE mit 4ram hab ich aber sich ohne problem installieren lassen - ist die cd zerkratzt?


----------



## Villarreal (23. Juli 2010)

Hey

Erstmal danke für eure hilfen


aber das problem hat sich gestern gelöst.
Ich habe einfach die fehlerhafte Datei schon vorzeitig entpackt und in den Spieleordner kopiert, danach installiert und es ist kein Fehler mehr aufgetreten..


Woran das lag kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen, weil ich das Spiel an dem selben Tag noch in OVP für 10€ gekauft habe und so eigentlich garkiene Kratze draufsein dürfen.. 

Naja, alles gelöst worden (:


----------

